# My band has a show with SUFFOCATION



## thadood (Aug 26, 2007)

November 12 (MY BIRTHDAY!) @ the New Daisy theater in Memphis, TN.

I'm so pumped for this show!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 26, 2007)

what a cool birthday present!


----------



## amonb (Aug 26, 2007)

Suffocation rool! You lucky dog (and happy b'day!)


----------



## Shawn (Sep 10, 2007)

Badass! Suffocation rules. Take some pics!!!


----------



## lailer75 (Sep 10, 2007)

kick ass muthafuka


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Sep 11, 2007)

holy shit!
you bastard you!
def snap some pics man.
thats a really cool b-day.
congrats.


----------



## spinecast213 (Sep 20, 2007)

ill be there.


----------



## thadood (Sep 20, 2007)

Sweet! All the way from AL!

I hope we don't dissappoint.. we're kind of the sore thumb of the lineup, haha.


----------



## spinecast213 (Sep 20, 2007)

thadood said:


> Sweet! All the way from AL!
> 
> I hope we don't dissappoint.. we're kind of the sore thumb of the lineup, haha.



is epoch of unlight playing as well?

whats your band? are you guys from memphis?

heres us : MySpace.com - Spinecast - HUNTSVILLE, ALABAMA - Death Metal - www.myspace.com/spinecast


----------



## Apophis (Sep 20, 2007)

Really cool, you must be exited


----------



## thadood (Sep 20, 2007)

spinecast213 said:


> is epoch of unlight playing as well?
> 
> whats your band? are you guys from memphis?
> 
> heres us : MySpace.com - Spinecast - HUNTSVILLE, ALABAMA - Death Metal - www.myspace.com/spinecast



I'm in Mississippi Burning: MySpace.com - MISSISSIPPI BURNING - DeSoto County, US - Metal / Southern Rock / Punk - www.myspace.com/msburning
And no, EoU isn't playing; they lost both guitarists. I'm not sure if they've gotten replacements yet.


----------



## Xykhron (Oct 3, 2007)

you're lucky. Enjoy your birthday's present, hehehehe


----------

